# Pronunciation/ Pronunciación: Cluj



## Tagarela

Hello, hola

I would like to know what is the pronunciation of *Cluj*, the national Romanian champion football team that is playing now in UEFA Champiosn League.

Thank you in advance


Me gustaría saber cómo se pronuncia *Cluj*, nombre del equipo campeón rumano de fútbol que ahora está jugando en la Liga de los campeones de UEFA. 

Gracias en adelanto


----------



## robbie_SWE

Tagarela said:


> Hello, hola
> 
> I would like to know what is the pronunciation of *Cluj*, the national Romanian champion football team that is playing now in UEFA Champiosn League.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Me gustaría saber cómo se pronuncia *Cluj*, nombre del equipo campeón rumano de fútbol que ahora está jugando en la Liga de los campeones de UEFA.
> 
> Gracias en adelanto


 
I'll give it a shot:

C = like [k] (e.g. the "c" in *C*adiz)
L = like [l] (e.g. the "l" in *l*ugar)
U = like [oo] (e.g. the "u" in *U*ribe)
J = like [ʒ] (e.g. the French *j*anvier)

Hope this helped! 

 robbie


----------



## Avaldi

Something like "Cludz"


----------



## OldAvatar

It's Cloozh.

Or, if you speak French, it is exactly like in French.


----------



## Tagarela

Hello,

Thank you all, I got it!

OldAvatar, it is the same as in Portuguese too =) 

Good bye and good luck for Cluj fans!


----------



## OldAvatar

Tagarela said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you all, I got it!
> 
> OldAvatar, it is the same as in Portuguese too =)
> 
> Good bye and good luck for Cluj fans!




_Cluj fans_ is not quite correct when you talk about the team from Champions League. You should say CFR Cluj fans, since there are 2 football teams in Cluj and the one with the most fans is Universitatea (U) Cluj and not CFR Cluj.


----------

